# Silent Film era projector arc mechanism?



## CALNNC (Feb 12, 2018)

Hopefully these two pix uploaded for you viewing.  Does anybody know anything about this device?  It is for an arc lamp, I was told, it came from a silent film era projector, but could be for stage lighting.  I did find a link to the J W Propeller company that made lighting equipment, apparently all the way back to 1816, but no pictures, drawings, or other specific info .  Thanks for any information you might have.


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2018)

A similar device here:
Carbon Arc Lamp - Carbon Arc Lamp out of a Film Projector - Victorian Collections

Carbon arc lamps have two carbon rods separated by air. High current is pushed through and creates a very bright electrical arc between them. Position of the rods is adjusted by turning the knobs.

Seems odd that a propeller company would make such a device.


----------



## Designer (Feb 12, 2018)

Reflector and lens long gone.  Might also have been a spotlight for stage lighting.


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 12, 2018)

What's the metal tray part for?


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2018)

A place to put your favorite beverage.

Or, an ash tray for the carbon rods which burn up during use (the reason their position has to be adjusted with the knobs during use).


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 12, 2018)

compur said:


> A place to put your favorite beverage.
> 
> Or, an ash tray for the carbon rods which burn up during use (the reason their position has to be adjusted with the knobs during use).



 Thought it might relate to the carbon (soot and stuff)


----------

